# 1998 Autosleeper Executive



## 119959 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi All,
After looking at many I've bought an 1998 AS Exec, the best one I've seen by Far, The only Problem is some of the One's I've seen had an outside Locker near the Drivers Door, and Mine Hasn't? I would really like one so I could put the levelling Blocks and the Electric cable in it, as these bits can get Dirty. Can one be Retro fitted and is there any other solution Please.
Jon.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep.  

Beenybox.

Not cheap though, but no more expensive than a bespoke job from A/S

See >> here <<

Dave


----------



## 119959 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Box*

Thanks Dave, The Beenybox is absolutely what I'm after, but Cornwall!!!!! is Just to Far to Go, I live in Grimsby Lincs. Is there anything else Closer? Please.
Jon.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Jon

Presumably you could fit a locker to the side wall (if you are a brave man) giving access to the storage area under your side seats? Should imagine that is the cheaper option!

Alternatively, I am sure someone on here mentioned an alternative to the Beeny Box recently, either that or I saw it advertised somewhere, just can't remember! So, that's helpful, eh?

Mark


----------

